# Huge Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I am doing a rather large cook ,for a backyard BBQ'r ,Sunday. So far five Boston Butts, four pastramis, four fatties, couple or three armadillo eggs, and some chicken leg quarters. I will post up some pics as I go along.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Wow! Sounds like it's gonna be an awesome time!!!!!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looking forward to the progress reports. Thanks Pay :beer: opcorn:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Well here we go! Got The Beast fired and the long cook time meat on at 6:00.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yummm.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Not sure how you manage to leave everything closed up long enough to smoke. I'd have to be peeking all the time.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Big... if your lookin you aint cookin...


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh I understand that. Just don't trust myself, or anyone else around to keep the lid shut. I'd have to put a lock on it


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I check about once an hour! If I'd leave it alone it'd get done quicker I am sure.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Nuther peak!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

simply amazing. Looking Great Pay


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Keep the pics coming. Looks awesome. What time we eatin'?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Armadillo Eggs are done.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Pay - what do you put inside the jalapenos on your armadillo eggs ? I'd like to make up some around Easter for the family. Is that cheddar and mozzarella ?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> Pay - what do you put inside the jalapenos on your armadillo eggs ? I'd like to make up some around Easter for the family. Is that cheddar and mozzarella ?


The orange color is sharp cheddar and the white is Monterrey Jack.

Here are some more pics. First is that Pastrami and next is fatties and pork loins.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

thanks for explaining


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Got the butts done now.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Supper.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

As always Paymaster, great looking grub. About how much sausage per egg?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Bigfisherman said:


> As always Paymaster, great looking grub. About how much sausage per egg?


I used 1/2 pound for each egg.

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

thanks for the info. Probably not too long to smoke?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Bigfisherman said:


> thanks for the info. Probably not too long to smoke?


1 Hour but then I had other stuff in the smoker with them and that pushes the time out some.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

This thread makes me want to buy a smoker...............


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

WHEW!!! That's some danged nice lookin' Q! At first, though, I misread the title "Huge Cook" as something else and thought it was a post by one of my old girl friends! :beer:


----------

